# Piraya



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

Some of the fish that arrived today.

Baby piraya, no mistaking even this 2-2.5" fish as being anything but a pygocentrus, definately not even close to a serrasalmus.










A bigger one, nice color about 12"










The largest of the piraya, that is a 10" net, figure the fish to be 13.5-14". this is just after receiving, when his fins are out, this is going to be a fantastic looking fish.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Save me that smallest piraya ron.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pirayas? How much is that 13.5in piraya?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

$900-$1000 i think


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

Piraya and Brandti pricing, as well as a few elongatus, pricing is:

Prices


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Ron, it seems like your site is down








Are you still having trouble?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

rons pics and price link didnt work for me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pics Ron.
I'd kill someone to lay my hands on a couple of those 2"-cuties


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

the upstream people now say they have everything fixed, we shall see.

Site is up now and has been for a while.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

its working now


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

damn those are some nice fish....


----------

